# UAE Visa on A'Levels certifcate



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been offered a managerial job in Dubai and i have been told to get my docs attested. Actually CV shows a Bachelours degree but i havent take the degree from the uni since long. Now the Uni is saying it will take 3-5 months for it. dont have much tme.

So i applied for attestation from British council for A'Levels and hope to get it on time.

Can i get a job visa on it else pl advise??


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends, with some positions they require a degree and with so many fake certificates, they will want to see it and an attested copy. Do you actually have a degree?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

No.. the highest degree/certificate i have is of A'levels... i have a mark sheet of BBA but its of no use as it wont get attested.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> No.. the highest degree/certificate i have is of A'levels... i have a mark sheet of BBA but its of no use as it wont get attested.


So you do not have a degree at all. You have A levels ?

What is the 3-5 month period about that you mention as it normally takes 3-5 years to get a degree and the certificate is normally handed out on graduation.

Have you actually taken a degree yet?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Dubai here i come! said:


> I have been offered a managerial job in Dubai and i have been told to get my docs attested. Actually CV shows a Bachelours degree but i havent take the degree from the uni since long. Now the Uni is saying it will take 3-5 months for it. dont have much tme.
> 
> So i applied for attestation from British council for A'Levels and hope to get it on time.
> 
> Can i get a job visa on it else pl advise??


If I understand correctly, your CV says you have a degree but you don't! Does your employer know this? That may be a bigger concern because, basically, if you have not told the truth, it does not reflect well on you as a person. I have known companies to withdraw offers of employment for this reason. It's not really worth attesting the A levels because, if your company goes forward with your visa, the type they would have to apply for would be something like Filing Clerk and you don't need any certificates for that. Speak with the company and ask their advice. You're going to have to tell them eventually anyway....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Actually CV shows a Bachelours degree
> 
> but i havent take the degree [ /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dubai here i come! said:


> No.. the highest degree/certificate i have is of A'levels... i have a mark sheet of BBA but its of no use as it wont get attested.


Oops.

You should've informed your employer about this earlier, during the interviewing / negotiation phase and it was very naive of you to not bring it up earlier.

I suggest you let them know ASAP, as others have suggested they may withdraw the offer. That's the worst case scenario. The best case scenario is you'll have an embarrassing moment explaining why did you do this, but they'll be understanding, and they will get you a clerk visa.

Either way tell them ASAP, the longer you wait the worst it reflects on you.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually i have a degree but i havent taken it from the univ. The unvibis saying that being an old case they require more than 3 months.

I havnt told a lie, but its taking more time.

Secondly, if there an issue if i have clerk visa n a manager role?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

So who gave you this degree then?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I think i havent been able to define properly, here goes:

O'levels - univ of cambridge - have certificate
A'levels - univ of cambridge - have certificate
BBA - local univ - have detailed mark sheets and have applied for degree which will take more than 3months.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Best is you provide your employer a copy of the marksheet and a copy of the "application" for the degree


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah that would be great.

Thanks to all who replied. Great value addition


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> I think i havent been able to define properly, here goes:
> 
> O'levels - univ of cambridge - have certificate
> A'levels - univ of cambridge - have certificate
> BBA - local univ - have detailed mark sheets and have applied for degree which will take more than 3months.


I thought O and A levels were something you pass BEFORE university? "univ of cambridge"??


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

QOFE said:


> I thought O and A levels were something you pass BEFORE university? "univ of cambridge"??


International Education Programmes and Qualifications from Cambridge


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> Actually i have a degree but i havent taken it from the univ. The unvibis saying that being an old case they require more than 3 months.
> 
> I havnt told a lie, but its taking more time.
> 
> Secondly, if there an issue if i have clerk visa n a manager role?


I am completely confused.

You say you have a degree but have not taken it from the university. So where did you take the degree, when did you start it and when did you finish it ?

Even a degree taken in the 1970's doesn't take three months to get a certificate - they can do it in days.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Well this is what the time the uni is saying....


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

QOFE said:


> I thought O and A levels were something you pass BEFORE university? "univ of cambridge"??


Plz dont ask such questions... ... seriously the Os and As are original :-D


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubai here i come! said:


> .. seriously the Os and As are original :-D


I don't think anyone doubts therm and of course it's not for us to criticise but I still haven't seen you say where/when you took a degree which takes 3-5 months to get a certificate. 

A real degree takes 3+ years to achieve and 3-5 months is confusing. You get a certificate within days of getting a degree awarded., so personally I am completely confused as to whether you ave actually done a qualifying degree which generates a real certificate. 

It's none of my business of course (unless you happen to apply to our company ) so do not feel obliged to reply at all


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I cleard my bachelors in 1999... but i nevr went back to collect my degree as i got a job ryt away nd nevr needed it until now. Nd now that iv requested dem to provide my degree ( being a very old record) dey sed it wil take 3-5 months in processing... i hope dis clears ur confusion.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Dubai here i come! said:


> I cleard my bachelors in 1999... but i nevr went back to collect my degree as i got a job ryt away nd nevr needed it until now. Nd now that iv requested dem to provide my degree ( being a very old record) dey sed it wil take 3-5 months in processing... i hope dis clears ur confusion.


You may want to be aware, before a mod points it out to you, that text speak is not permitted on here. And, frankly, I would say your degree (and certificate) are worth nothing if you can't be bothered to write words like they, this, them, your, said properly!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dubai here i come! said:


> I cleard my bachelors in 1999... but i nevr went back to collect my degree as i got a job ryt away nd nevr needed it until now. Nd now that iv requested dem to provide my degree ( being a very old record) dey sed it wil take 3-5 months in processing... i hope dis clears ur confusion.


LORD. MY EYES.

Ok I think I understand now.

Still, for the sake of clarity you should've mentioned this to your employer during your negotiations. Are they aware already that at the moment you only have a mark sheet and not a degree?

They can still get you a visa (as a clerk or something) and then once you're finally able to provide an attested degree (in 3 or 5 months ) they can apply for a visa amendment to get you a managers' visa. 

And no more textspeak please.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

If you have some correspondence from the postal university of Ilkley Moor or wherever it is stating that you have your degree, and the only delay is processing, you should be able to persuade your employer that it is real, and on its way.

Honesty = best policy


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

vantage said:


> If you have some correspondence from the postal university of Ilkley Moor or wherever it is stating that you have your degree, and the only delay is processing, you should be able to persuade your employer that it is real, and on its way.
> 
> Honesty = best policy


 One would respectfully suggest to the OP that when in a hole stop digging. 

Easy for the employer to ascertain a UK accredited degree is just to quote you university unique number. No number = selective CV memory. Or just pure BS.

As you say honesty is the only policy unless you want to live the lie and are prepared to accept the outcomes. I'm afraid I worked hard, my young family made sacrifices and invested lots of time / money to feel sympathy for doggy degrees.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> One would respectfully suggest to the OP that when in a hole stop digging.
> 
> Easy for the employer to ascertain a UK accredited degree is just to quote you university unique number. No number = selective CV memory. Or just pure BS.


I graduated 8 years ago, and I can barely remember what I had for dinner nevermind a number I haven't used in almost a decade. Luckily for me, mine was attested a long, long time ago (in a galaxy, far, far away).

This thread is filled with stupidity, I have lost several IQ points reading these responses. I award you all nul points, and may God have mercy on your souls.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Well believe it or not I had a similar situation. I finished the core bachelors program in 2007 but never bothered to ask for my actual degree as nobody asked me for it, until of course I get a job in Dubai.

I ask for a copy of my degree last year in March to which I got the reply " Mr. X, even though you finished the core program and have 160 total credit hours in engineering and business you are missing six history credits, 2 art credits and a general one credit this university will accept".

Well crap, I'm flying to Dubai the next month!

I take US History I & II as a CLEP test (not easy if I do say so myself) for 6 credits, write a paper on photography including images and techniques that a professor gave me two life equivalent art credits for and took a Federal Emergency Management test for the other credit. All in two weeks.


Panic city pulling all of that together, then got the degree issued and attested while I was over here on a tourist visa in May. 

That'll teach me to procrastinate (not really).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree is not an uncommon scenario. It took me years to get mine because once I finished my university required me to do 6 months of 'social service' to 'pay my dues' (I had a 90% scholarship). However at the time I graduated I was already working full time to support myself so quitting my job so I could complete my hours of social service was out of question. It took me a few years before I could get around doing this hence I also had a marking sheet and a letter saying my degree was being processed but that's it. Most employers in my country are OK with this as this isn't a rare scenario. I think the issue here is that the OP did not inform his future employer of this before he accepted the offer.


----------

